# Unions to install PVB backflow preventer?



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm thinking about using union joints before and after my PVB backflow preventer so I can remove it and bring inside for the winter. Any reason not to?


----------



## Ravenallen1971 (Jun 26, 2020)

I would do this :valve, union, PVB, union, (optional valve). Unions are a good idea and having a value near by is always handy.


----------

